# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Các điều cần biết về Tea Lili

## nghiagend12

*Các điều cần biết về Tea
*
Đứng sau nước, Trà là đồ uống được tận hưởng rộng rãi và là trong số những mẫu *trà biếu** nhãn hiệu Trà Lili World* được ưa thích nhất. Điều gì đã tạo nên sức hút của trà như thế? Hãy cùng Lili tham khảo nhé !

Hiện nay, khái niệm “trà” không những còn gói gọn trong những loại đồ uống, có chứa lá trà. “Trà” còn được sử dụng nhằm chỉ các mẫu thức uống từ thảo mộc, trái cây,... với cách chế biến tương tự. Trong bài viết Tea 101 này Lili sẽ ra mắt với độc giả những điều hấp dẫn xoay quanh khái niệm “trà” mở rộng đó.

*Trà là gì?*

Trà là đồ uống được sản xuất từ một loài cây có tên khoa học là Camellia Sinensis. Các lá trà mà bạn đang uống, thường được chế biến từ các búp trà tươi non nhất được gặt hái chỉ từ 1 đến 2 vụ mỗi năm . 

Trà làm cho mọi người đôi khi nhận thấy choáng ngợp bởi sự đa dạng của nó. Với cùng một lá trà, song chỉ cần biến đổi một chút cách pha chế, thời gian hay nhiệt độ, sẽ phát sinh một diện mạo mới, một hương vị hoàn-chỉnh khác biệt để những búp trà khô hay tách trà của bạn. Với trà, sự đổi mới là không giảm bớt! Có khả-năng chính vì lí do đó mà trà đã trở thành một đồ uống có tính linh động, phù hợp với khá nhiều vị khách đến vậy!  

*Các loại trà*

Lili chắc rằng trên trái đất có đến hằng hà sa số các hương vị trà thơm ngon, cơ sở có thể chia trà thành 6 mẫu: 

*Trà Trắng* : Qua sự chọn-lọc rất khắt khe, chỉ các lá trà non nhất, tươi ngon nhất được gặt hái và sấy khô. Vì chẳng trải qua bất cứ quá trình xử lí nào, hoặc rất ít, nên hàm lượng oxy hóa và caffein của trà sáng trắng hầu như bằng 0. Mẫu trà này có bắt nguồn vào thời nhà Đường, những người tiền nhiệm của triều đại Sông, có một tập tiệm phân phối trà hảo hạng như một vật cống cho nhà cai trị đế quốc. Đặng khiến cho trà có thể được ban cho như là một cống phẩm , vườn trà của đế quốc đã được tiến bộ trên khắp Trung Quốc và chỉ có những chồi non nhất sẽ được làm thành trà cống phẩm.

*Hương vị:* Dễ chịu và thanh nhã. Dịu và có ngọt hậu.

*Trà Hoa Quả/Trà thảo mộc (Fruit Tissane/Herbal Tissane )* : Thay vì dùng lá trà, trà hoa quả/thảo mộc lại là sự đúc kết của không ít loại hoa, lá, hoa quả và cây cỏ khác nhau nhằm tạo nên một thức uống với hương vị sảng khoái, căng mọng và ngập tràn sức sống! Thành phần phổ biến nhất thường góp mặt trong trà hoa đúng là hoa Hibiscus và trái Tầm xuân. Còn trà thảo mộc trải rộng phong phú với đủ loại hoa, lá, cây, cỏ không giống nhau, hương vị cũng bởi thế mà đa dạng bất tận.

*Trà đen* : Là một loại trà rất được yêu thích ở các nước phương Tây nhờ hương vị mạnh mẽ của nó . Những lá trà tươi sẽ được ủ và tiếp xúc với ánh sáng rất lâu trước khi được đem sấy khô . Có hàm lượng oxy hóa cao nhất trong những loại trà. Trà đen còn là loại trà được dùng nhiều nhất trên thế giới, chiếm tới 80%. Có 3 địa điểm có lượng xuất khẩu trà đen lớn nhất đó là Ấn Độ, Sri Lanka và Châu Phi, có khi một nửa lượng trà đen trên thế giới được sản xuất tại Ấn Độ - nơi tạo ra một vài mẫu trà đen danh tiếng như : Assam, Darjeeling, Ceylon,… 

*Hương vị* : Đậm đà, mạnh mẽ

*>>> Tìm hiểu thêm**:* *Nhượng quyền cafe* - Lofita - Tea & Coffee tuyển nhà phân phối cả nước

*Hồng trà Nam Phi ( Rooibos )* : Là loại trà thảo dược có nguồn gốc từ Nam Phi. Đặc điểm nhấn của loại trà này là không được làm từ cây trà cũng như các loại trà bình thường khác mà làm bằng cây rooibos (có tên khoa học là Aspalathus linearis và là một loại cây thảo dược chỉ mọc tại Nam Phi). Mặc rầu thổ dân nơi đây đã gặt hái và chế tạo trà rooibos bấy lâu, nó mới chỉ thực sự được biết đến khi những ai di trú Hà Lan vào các năm 1700 phổ quát mẫu trà này thay thế cho loại trà đen nhập khẩu đắt đỏ ở thời đó. Cho tới nay, Nam phi là nơi duy nhất sản xuất và mẫu trà này và được xuất khẩu khắp nơi trên thế giới. 

*Trà Xanh* : Là loại trà được làm nóng bởi nhiệt độ trước quá trình được sấy khô ( thủ công hoặc bằng thiết bị ). Nồng độ oxy hóa ít, nên giữ được màu xanh và hương vị đặc trưng. Đây là loại trà ưa thích nhất tại khu vực asia, nổi bật là Trung Quốc và Nhật bản. Có một giả thuyết cho rằng trà xanh được tiến triển là nhờ các vị thiền sư Phật giáo. Trên lộ trình thỉnh kinh từ Trung Quốc tới Ấn Độ, những vị sư đã tuyên truyền văn hóa, tôn giáo và các nghi thức về trà của mình. Trà được canh tác, nuôi trồng bởi sư Phật có một sự tương đồng giống như các Con Chiên của Đạo thiên chúa trồng nho  để làm thành rượu vang vậy. Việc uống trà cho thông đạt trí óc thay để rượu đã được tiến bộ trở nên một nghi thức mang tính xã hội và tâm linh ở khắp châu Á.

*Trà Ô Long* : Không phải trà xanh, cũng chẳng phải trà đen, Ô Long là một loại trà đặc biệt thể hiện rõ nhất kĩ năng của nghệ nhân chế biến nó. Những lá trà khi xử lý sẽ bị làm dập hoặc xé nhẹ đặng tạo ra sự oxy hóa, rồi được lên men trước khi sấy thành sản phẩm . Cũng tùy vào cách xử lý, thổ nhưỡng, phong cách của nghệ nhân mà trà oolong có các hương vị không giống nhau, bởi vậy là một loại trà có sự đa dạng về hương vị nhiều nhất.

*Hương vị* : đặc biệt là đa dạng, từ đậm và ngọt như mật ong, tới thơm đậm như gỗ, có khi đậm mùi hương rang, cho tới dễ chịu mùi cỏ xanh.

*Hương vị* : Thanh mát, có vị cỏ xanh và hơi cháy xém chút đỉnh nếu được sao bằng chảo. Có vị thơm mát, hơi ngai ngái giống mùi rong biển giá mà lá trà được hấp khô. 

Lili cho rằng, một lối sống chậm rãi, điềm tĩnh hơn sẽ mang đến cho ta những trải nghiệm sâu sắc và ý vị hơn. Trong đấy, uống trà là một định hướng tốt cho sức khỏe và thích hợp nhằm đồng hành cùng ta trở về với nhịp sống ung dung, tự tại. Mong rằng những kiến thức hữu ích này sẽ giúp bạn tìm được hương vị trà ưa chuộng của mình nhằm tự tận hưởng, hoặc cùng chia sẻ với người thân. 

*Tham khảo:* *thải độc thái lan*

----------

